# Snapper in reverse



## Dover (Feb 10, 2016)

Is it normal to have to pull fairly hard to get a Snapper to move in reverse gear?

I have one that works fine in all forward gears, but reverse you have to pull considerably and then the blower seems to engage and offer some assistance. On hills you have to keep pulling hard to keep it moving.

Any incite is appreciated.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I know nothing about Snapper drivetrains but if it's a disc system you'll probably need to take the bottom cover off and clean/lube the shaft that the disc slides on. A couple pics of your blower control panel and internals would be helpful.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Dover


What snapper are we talking about ?? The model number would be helpful.

If it has a reverse then it should be self powered when put into that gear.
Have you tipped it up and taken a look at the friction wheel (if it has one) ??

I'll assume you have one and if it's working ok in forward it might be a worn bushing on the "reverse gear" side of the hex shaft. The bushing in the side of the transmissions body the hex shaft rides in allowing it to not be pressed as tight against the driving plate.

Have you cleaned and lubed the hex shaft ??


----------



## Dover (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the input! I had an idea that it might be a safety feature. I will have to open it up and take a look... I will post back with pics and model if I can't figure it out.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Dover said:


> Thanks for the input! I had an idea that it might be a safety feature. I will have to open it up and take a look... I will post back with pics and model if I can't figure it out.


Let us know what you find.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

How about a photo of the axle/bushing situation. That would help us with clearance question.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey How's it going. I know what your talking about. The older Snappers made prior to 2005. They were all made the same. I had the same issue. Here is how you fix it. You know how all the forward gears are all close together as you push the gear selector down but to go in reverse you have to pull the lever way up? Take a file and file up the reverse groove further. That will allow the gear selector to be pushed up far enough to make contact with the drive hub further over and you will be good to go. If you have any questions about that just let me know. Keep that baby going, Snapper's are great and the modeling system is so simple its great, power, size and series. Mine is a model 8246.


----------

